# ISO Polish Sweet Cheese Danish



## jkath (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi all - 
I'm looking for a specific recipe my dad's been after. His Polish mom made it many years ago. He says it's kind of like a danish with a sweet cheese filling. Believe it or not, the closest thing is the Entenman's Cheese Danish! Anyway, if anyone has an authentic recipe (any Slavic would work), please pass it on. TIA, Joani


----------



## Raine (Sep 7, 2004)

Probably not it but this sounds good.

Polish Cheese Slices  

Filling 
1 1/2    cups sieved cottage cheese  
2/3    cup dairy fresh buttermilk  
4    large eggs  
1/4    cup melted butter  
2    tablespoons honey  
2    tablespoons white sugar  
1 1/4    cups self rising flour  
Syrup 
3/4    cup white sugar  
1    teaspoon orange flower water  
2/3    cup water  

12 servings Change size or US/metric | 45 minutes 10 mins prep 

Change to:  servings US Metric   
1.  Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. 
2.  Grease an 8 inch square baking pan and also line with parchment paper. 
3.  Beat the sieved cottage cheese, buttermilk, eggs, honey, sugar, and flour until smooth. 
4.  Spoon into prepared pan. 
5.  Bake in oven 30 minutes or until set. 
6.  Prepare syrup by combining sugar, flavour, and water in saucepot. 
7.  Bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer until sugar is all dissolved well. 
8.  When the cheesecake is removed from the oven and still warm, pour warm syrup over warm cake. 
9.  Let now to cool completely. 
10.  To serve cut into small bars, garnish with a piece of orange segments on the side of plate.


----------



## Raine (Sep 7, 2004)

Kolacz Weselny (Sculpture Cake)

Servings: 1


Ingredients:
2 (1/4 oz) pkgs, active dry yeast ( 2Tbsp)
1 Cup Plus 1 Tablespoon sugar
1/4 Cup Warm water
1 Cup Unsalted butter or margarine, room temperature
2 Eggs
1 Pint Warm milk (2 cups)
6 1/2 Cup All purpose flour
1 Pinch Of salt
Milk
Cheese Filling:
2 Pound Dry cottage cheese or farmer's old-fashioned white cheese(4cups)
4 Egg yolks
2 Cup Granulated sugar
1 Tablespoon Vanilla Sugar(or vanilla plus sugar)

Instructions:
This very old recipe is famous for the artistic, decorative sculpture arranged on top. The picture in the cookbook has the upper outer edge circled with a braid of dough and cutouts of ducks arranged flat on the top. 

Prepare Cheese Filling; set aside. In a small bowl, dissolve yeast and 1 Tbsp sugar in 1/4 cup warm water. Let stand 5 to 10 minutes until foamy. 

Place 1 cup sugar, butter or margarine and eggs in large bowl. Beat until pale and fluffy. Add yeast mixture, 1 pint milk, 2 cups flour and salt. 

Beat until well blended. Stir in enough remaining flour to make a soft dough. Turn out dough on a lightly floured surface. Clean and grease bowl. Knead dough until smooth and elastic. Place dough in greased bowl, turning to coat all sides. 

Cover with a clean damp cloth;let rise in a warm place, free from drafts, until doubled in bulk. Preheat oven to 350 F. Grease side and bottom of a 10 inch springform pan. Divide dough into thirds. Using your hands, gently press 1/3 of dough evenly over bottom and side of pan. Evenly spread Cheese Filling over doughlined pan. On a lightly floured surface, roll out another 1/3 of dough to a 10 inch circle. Place over Cheese Filling. Gently pat with your hands. Using a pastry brush, lightly brush milk over top of dough. Cut remaining 1/3 dough in 4 even pieces. Shape 3 pieces into long ropes. Braid ropes; apply to outer edge of cake. Using remaining dough, cut desired figures with various cutters of form shapes with your hands. Arrange figures on top of dough as desired. Lightly brush with milk. Bake 50 to 60 minutes or until golden brown. Cool cake in pan 5 minutes on a rack. Remove pan side; cool completely on rack. Makes 1 (10 inch) cake. 

Cheese Filling: With a grinder or food processor, process cheese. Do not puree or over process. Place egg yolks, sugar and Vanilla Sugar in a large bowl. Beat until pale and creamy, at least 10 minutes. Add ground cheese, a little at a time, while beating. Beat until smooth.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 8, 2004)

possibly Kolacky? (traditional thing at Christmas)

Kolacky Del Babbo
from the Chicago Tribune. — May 12, 2004 

makes 5 dozen

2 (8    ounces) packages cream cheese, room temperature  
2    teaspoons sugar  
1/2    teaspoon vanilla  
1    lb butter, room temperature  
3    cups flour  
   confectioners' sugar  

cream cheese filling: 
Mix together 4 ounces (1/2 package) cream cheese, sugar and vanilla in a small bowl and set aside. 

crust: 
Beat together butter and the rest of the cream cheese on medium high speed until fluffy, about 3 minutes. 
Add flour, one cup at a time, until well combined. 
Divide dough into thirds, wrap each third in plastic wrap and refrigerate at least four hours (overnight is good). 
Heat oven to 350 degrees. 
Remove one packet of dough from the refrigerator. 
Roll to 1/8 inch thickness on a floured work surface. 
Cut into 1 1/2" squares with a pizza cutter or knife. 
Fill each with about 1/2 teaspoon of cheese filling, fold two opposite sides of the dough together over filling to meet in the middle. 
Place on greased cookie sheets. 
Bake until golden (10-12 minutes). 
Transfer to folded paper towels or flattened brown paper bags to absorb any excess grease. Cool completely. 
Repeat with remaining refrigerated dough in two more batches. 
Sprinkle with confectionr’s sugar before serving. 

Good Luck!


----------



## jkath (Sep 8, 2004)

Rainee - thanks so so so much! I've already gotten so many great cooking ideas from you! This is fantastic! 

Wasabi Woman - wonderful to see you here  Thanks for your great input too - you are very appreciated 

I'm sure my Dad will be so happy to test-drive these!


----------

